# How the IRS audits taxis -- IRS Guide



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

Lots of info about Taxi Business here, like IRS assumes Driver gets a 15.75% Tip on each ride on average.

*https://www.irs.gov/Businesses/Smal...dit-Techniques-Guide-Chapter-17#_Toc307217073*


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Pretty funny. If an auditor ever started asking me such detailed questions, I'd say I have no idea, here are my weekly statements.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Soon there will be audit techniques for ride-share drivers. I hope they'll understand that there are no tips in ride-share like in the taxi business!


----------

